# Best Const. Calculator for the Price?



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in the market for a construction calculator again, had one years ago, loved it, but it got destroyed as things in your pouches tend to.

The one I got years ago was a construction master and cost like 80 bucks.

I'm looking for something in the $30-$40 range. Brand doesn't matter as long as its accurate and reliable. Being able to take a bit of a beating is nice as well. It also needs to have minimum Run, Rise, and Diag for figuring out stairs and rafters.

Any suggestions and links would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

If you have a smart phone, look no further than BuildCalc.

Beyond that, a CM at HD is at most $50.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> If you have a smart phone, look no further than BuildCalc.
> 
> Beyond that, a CM at HD is at most $50.


I would have to agree on both counts. BuildCalc has been an excellent resource. I always have my phone, therefore I always have a construction calculator.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have both Build Calc and CM Pro on my phone, but I prefer the dedicated calculator for job site use. The ones on the phone are great, but i just worry about leaving it somewhere unprotected, and operating with dirty hands. A CM IV or Pro at the hardware store will probably suit you well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If you end up buying a calc this is a great way to protect it. This case holds a note 2 perfectly also.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> If you end up buying a calc this is a great way to protect it. This case holds a note 2 perfectly also.


How do you like the note 2 I'm thinking of upgrading from the galaxy 2


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bbgcarpentry said:


> How do you like the note 2 I'm thinking of upgrading from the galaxy 2


It's an awesome phone. The only issue I have with it is its so big that sometimes my face doesn't trigger the screen shutoff and I face dial a lot. One time I accidentally hung up on my building inspector and that pissed me off. But once I figured that out I didn't have any complaints. It's very business oriented and easy to figure out.


----------



## lizama24950 (Jun 25, 2013)

:thumbup


Boda said:


> I'm in the market for a construction calculator again, had one years ago, loved it, but it got destroyed as things in your pouches tend to.
> 
> The one I got years ago was a construction master and cost like 80 bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I hast have the cm app. Cost $20.
I usually have all measurements ready before we get on site so I don't need myphone with me


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the one I have. It's the most expensive in the line-up, but it does trig. I prefer to do my on trig, and I don't need "length, height, width" keys. 

Get the armadillo case, (Ithink I just read that they all come with it now, but I had to buy mine separately) they make the calc pretty indestructable. :thumbsup:

http://www.amazon.com/Calculated-In...&sr=8-1&keywords=construction+master+pro+trig


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> How do you like the note 2 I'm thinking of upgrading from the galaxy 2





Californiadecks said:


> It's an awesome phone. The only issue I have with it is its so big that sometimes my face doesn't trigger the screen shutoff and I face dial a lot. One time I accidentally hung up on my building inspector and that pissed me off. But once I figured that out I didn't have any complaints. It's very business oriented and easy to figure out.


 fftopic: don't we have what phone are you using thread.:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sears sells the Construction master pro with their Craftsman name on it and it comes with the armadillo case plus costs 20$ less than the CM Pro.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Sears sells the Construction master pro with their Craftsman name on it and it comes with the armadillo case plus costs 20$ less than the CM Pro.:thumbsup:


The only one I could find is the junk "project calc" http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-project-calculator/p-00939749000P


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope not the one:no: the one I have has and is exactly the same buttons as the CM Pro and is made by Calculated Industries.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I do not have a smart enough phone for the app. and would like a physical calculator anyway.

I know the Craftsman calculator your talking about, a guy from work has one. Unfortunately I didn't see it at the store and checked online at sears.com and no luck. If you can find it anywhere please let me know.

Guess I'm going with the 40 construction master from home depot or menards.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Found this place : http://www.tigersupplies.com/Products/Calculated-Industries-Construction-Master-Pro__4065.aspx?gclid=CLmgzpKogrgCFZBaMgodwHwArQ

I have never bought anything from them. Master Pro with Armadilo case for $49 and free shipping.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I just use my own brain. It still works pretty well


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

An awful lot of buildings and very hot custom homes have been built using these two pieces of equipment.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Unfortunately not many know how to use them anymore....:whistling


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

griz said:


> An awful lot of buildings and very hot custom homes have been built using these two pieces of equipment.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately not many know how to use them anymore....:whistling


You are correct of course.

But how long does it take to step out a long rafter or a stair stringer compared to using a construction calculator :whistling

Time is money and the faster you can do your job the more the boss loves you for it and keeps you around.

*Edit: *Unless of course you are the boss... then do it however you want LOL!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

griz said:


> An awful lot of buildings and very hot custom homes have been built using these two pieces of equipment.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately not many know how to use them anymore....:whistling


We put men on the moon with less technology than you'd find in an iPhone.


----------

